

Google has a feature to search recipes?  - zitterbewegung
http://imgur.com/b5Vxr

======
mybadcomputer
Yep I posted a blurb on it yesterday too:
[http://mybadcomputer.com/blog1.php/2011/02/26/google-
search-...](http://mybadcomputer.com/blog1.php/2011/02/26/google-search-for-
gourmets)

------
martey
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/slice-and-dice-
your-r...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/slice-and-dice-your-recipe-
search.html)

